# What mahogany-like wood is this?



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It's very mahogany-like but quite a bit heavier than the other example I posted.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used that same color and grain on several stools, I just called it mahogany.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Jim...

I'd definitely go with a mahogany... perhaps African, possibly Cuban..

if it is cuban.. ouuuuuuuuuuuuu weeee!! you got a gloat on your hands!!

Exotic Wood Pictures: Exotic Wood displayed, described, and identified


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

These were some of the pieces he's had for a very long time, so he couldn't remember either but it has a firey-coppery look to it. I'm just *imagining* it with the grain popped!!


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Jim,
If you want to see what the grain will look like, wipe some naptha on it. You will get a very good look at what it will look like with finish. The naptha will evaporate off in minutes leaving no residue.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Good thought, Tim...


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

could it be Sapele I have used lot's of this wood It look's like mahogany It is heavy and finished it Look's good


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

del schisler said:


> could it be Sapele I have used lot's of this wood It look's like mahogany It is heavy and finished it Look's good


Thanks, Del!


----------



## hhqnz04 (Jul 3, 2010)

del schisler said:


> could it be Sapele I have used lot's of this wood It look's like mahogany It is heavy and finished it Look's good


my colleague and i think it may be Sapele, too.

but not sure :dirol:


----------

